# What are some good Sport Compact Magazines?



## AlcHemiE (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm looking for some well-written, in depth sport compact magazines that tend to have a decent amount of Nissan articles in them. Can anyone reccomend a few?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.nissanperformancemag.com

scc

modified mag.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.turbomagazine.com/ is one of my favs. I only buy that one and SCC semi reg. There's also Super Street, which is good for a laugh and tons of pics, but not the best read of them all (IMO using their words, a lil wack). Performance Auto and Sound is a good one for us Canadians to see what's around the scene. Good Nissan related articles are hit and miss, but there's a sweet B13 project car in Turbo Mag.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I just bought a magazine 'boost' which is car and drivers tuner mag. Its an adult magazine, meaning not naked people, just its clean and well written and they don't succumb to hype or anything. Plus the writers and contributors are the same as in car and driver so the same people who are driving ferrari's and AMG benzes are commenting on EVO VIII and STi's not people who are used to driving their uncles accord.

Seth

P.S. Otherwise I subscribe to SS and SCC. SCC is the best mag as far as content and cars. SS is the best mag for 'import culture'. I'm not a fan of the other magazines so much. I've looked at them, but they are either very narowly tailored or just the layout is screwy. Otherwise I read car and driver, automobile, road and track, and motor trend (subscriptions). I'm more concerned about automotive know-how and less about import tuners. If I drove a BMW I'd be into beemers more than nissans, same if I drive a vette, its just which car i drive, I could care less about 'import this, or import that'.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

HCI and B-Scene are awesome if you're into more localized show coverage and features of show and race cars. Not as many tech articles, though.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

honda tuner is actually real good too


----------

